# cost needed for a 20' container to Lefkas/Corfu/Kefalonia area



## claptoon (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know the costs (recent) for transporting a 20' shipping container from North of England to the ionian island area. Lefkada (Lefkas) island area which is connected by road to the mainland. I already have the container in the UK and wish to keep it there on delivery (for storage).

Regards

Peter


----------



## cristos (Oct 26, 2009)

claptoon said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the costs (recent) for transporting a 20' shipping container from North of England to the ionian island area. Lefkada (Lefkas) island area which is connected by road to the mainland. I already have the container in the UK and wish to keep it there on delivery (for storage).
> 
> Regards
> ...


I moved to Lefkas in September and the container (20'') cost me £3800 inc. insurance. This was from Leeds and they packed it for me.


----------

